

What's going on with Bruce Schneier's Blog? - grossvogel

Since Monday, Bruce Schneier&#x27;s blog has come to resemble a security-oriented BuzzFeed, with titles like &quot;NSA Employee Flees to Hong Kong -- You Won&#x27;t Believe What Happens Next.&quot;<p>Is this a social experiment? A joke? A serious attempt to expand readership?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.schneier.com&#x2F;
======
runjake
I think that Hong Kong title is meant to be sarcastic. He was probably feeling
ornery that day.

Honestly, the only difference I notice is a new look.

------
grossvogel
Clickable: [https://www.schneier.com/](https://www.schneier.com/)

------
jojodoe
Ironic, since he's bashed articles in the past for titles that employed these
exact tactics

------
chuck8088
SEO at it's finest. Bruce has bills to pay ya know.

------
zem
he's very clearly having a bit of fun by mocking buzzfeed and its ilk. nothing
wrong with that.

